# Best ways to gain experience



## dulcearmas (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello everyone 

I just recently finished a Medical Coding & Billing course and plan to take my CPC exam in September. I was looking for different opportunities to gain experience here in the Little Rock, AR area but I'll be moving to Seattle, WA in less than 2 weeks now. 

I have some OR experience as I went to scrub tech school, but other than that I really have no experience in health care or in an office setting.

Does anyone have advice they can offer regarding different ways to gain experience in coding? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## cordelia (Jun 23, 2014)

This is the same advice I give all new grads:



My best advice is to look for non coding HIM jobs, something in registration, account rep, claim follow up, charge entry, etc. Something to get your foot in the door, gain experience (daily use of ICD 9 and CPT) and then move up to a coding job. That is how most of us started out. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## dwayers (Jun 25, 2014)

*Experience*

I have been certified since Sept 2013 and am not having any luck trying to find a job that does not require experience- I have tried medical billing as well, but the experience factor discourages me to apply. Do you suggest working in Medical Records in order to get your foot in the door? I do have some experience there!  If anyone knows of any type of opportunity here in the northeastern corner of Connecticut, I would be truly grateful for the chance to hear from you..
Debbie, CPC-A


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jun 30, 2014)

I recommend finding a position in medical records. This is what I did, I made it known at the interview that i wanted a coding position and after a year i was promoted to coding. (I had my CPC).


----------

